# Round Comb Honey Packaging



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

[No message]


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

After a little searching I found the page for the round comb packaging. You have to either cut it out of a standard frame with a round cutter or use the Ross Round frames without the rings (or cut it out of the rings).

http://www.betterbee.com/products.asp?dept=1281 

However, when I called they said this packaging has been discontinued. She didn't know why so I don't know if it was due to lack of sales, leaking, etc. A quick google search found some really gorgeous comb honey packaging, but it's from New Zealand and states that on every package.

http://www.airborne.co.nz/combhoney.html 

Does anyone know where to find similar items here in the states (or generic enough to use in the states)?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2004)

The packaging in question is manufactured in NZ. I understand that it sold reasonably well for a couple of years and then, like most 'fads', the disadvantages became overwhelming.

The disadvantages were that the package was likely to leak and there was no decent 'cutter' to make the round section. One was sold, but it was more of a comb 'smasher' than a comb cutter. As a result the product did not look well when it came out of the package.

Finally, if you have ever tried to cut a circle out of a rectangle you know you leave behind a lot of waste. 

I guess 'the market' finally decided that tried and true Ross Rounds do the job, so why bother with a poor substitute...sorry, I couldn't resist.

Lloyd


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Your apology is accepted Lloyd  . I will be trying your system either next year or the year after.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

Lloyd wrote: "I guess 'the market' finally decided that tried and true Ross Rounds do the job, so why bother with a poor substitute...sorry, I couldn't resist."

Response: Well, yes you could resist. But when you are correct, there's no reason to apologize, or to resist. I've worked different comb systems, some which cater to different consumer tastes and preferences, but the bees and this beekeeper prefer Ross Rounds.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

Touchè Lloyd.


----------

